# Hall County Hunting land



## HeavyNeck91 (May 29, 2012)

I know that it is very hard to come by but i have been hunting in Hall Co and surrounding areas and have seen and killed some very nice deer. I would really like something close to home and somewhere that has some deer. I would be willing to put up some money to hunt like a lease or if interested i can do some work for you. I have a landscaping business and could trade out working for hunting. Please if you have any land available leave me a message or a PM Would be better.. Thanks in Advance

I am gonna be doing 100% Bow hunting, unless you say other wise. Im not a if its Brown its down kina guy, I like it close and personal and love the excitment of a big buck at 25 yards


----------

